# Dual nationality



## marimar

Is there anyone out there who has dual nationality of Egyptian/British passports and has travelled recently to the UK? I am hoping to go soon and am a bit confused about which passport to use and when to avoid any problems arising about visas etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Legally you should leave the country with the same passport you entered.

If you go to the UK on your Egyptian passport you will need a visa.

If you enter Egypt with your Egyptian passport you cannot call on the British Embassy in the event of any problems as you have come into the country as an |Egyptian.


----------



## hhaddad

marimar said:


> Is there anyone out there who has dual nationality of Egyptian/British passports and has travelled recently to the UK? I am hoping to go soon and am a bit confused about which passport to use and when to avoid any problems arising about visas etc.


My wife has dual nationality and she enters Egypt and leaves with her Egyptian passport and enters UK with her British passport . No need for visas just present the passports if requested.


----------



## Whitedesert

Always wondered about how this happens? My Egyptian boss has, apart from his Egyptian passport also a US and Canadian passport. How do they do that! I am not allowed duel nationality, and with my South African passport being an African passport I have to get a visa for just about every bloody country with only a few exceptions where I can buy one at the arriving airport. The other day going to Dubai for business was a hassle because my Egyptian residence visa was expiring soon, and the UAE wanted it to be at least two months, and refused me the business visit visa! No problem for my boss with his US passport of course. I must find out how they do it.


----------



## marimar

hhaddad said:


> My wife has dual nationality and she enters Egypt and leaves with her Egyptian passport and enters UK with her British passport . No need for visas just present the passports if requested.


Don't they question when she leaves Egypt with her Egyptian passport whether she has a visa for the uk or not?


----------



## hhaddad

marimar said:


> Don't they question when she leaves Egypt with her Egyptian passport whether she has a visa for the uk or not?


Yes and she shows her british passport.


----------



## marimar

hhaddad said:


> Yes and she shows her british passport.



Thanks for your answers


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just remember if you come into the country with your Egyptian passport you are coming in as Egyptian and cannot call upon the services of the UK embassy in an emergency.


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> Always wondered about how this happens? My Egyptian boss has, apart from his Egyptian passport also a US and Canadian passport. How do they do that! I am not allowed duel nationality, and with my South African passport being an African passport I have to get a visa for just about every bloody country with only a few exceptions where I can buy one at the arriving airport. The other day going to Dubai for business was a hassle because my Egyptian residence visa was expiring soon, and the UAE wanted it to be at least two months, and refused me the business visit visa! No problem for my boss with his US passport of course. I must find out how they do it.


My daughter has treble nationality


----------



## hhaddad

I forgot to say that with dual nationality you can enter Egypt with your british passport witthout a visa but on showing your egyptian passport as proof of citizanship at the border control.


----------



## Fiona08

hhaddad said:


> I forgot to say that with dual nationality you can enter Egypt with your british passport witthout a visa but on showing your egyptian passport as proof of citizanship at the border control.


My husband often uses his british and egyptian passports and he will often leave the uk on british and arrive on egyptian and then leave on egyptian only to enter the uk on his british passport! So far, he has not been stopped or indeed questioned - and I use my british passport and do not have to have an egyptian entry visa as I married to an egyptian.


----------

